# Need a budget plotter/cutter what's best???



## Seaco (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't even used a plotter before and I was given a MH721 with no side cover and the motherboard hanging out after powering it up the fans work but nothing else, so I guess it's a paper weight...

I want something about 24" to 28" with a budget of about £250-$400. I would like a cutter that can contour cut and also I need it to be able to cut stencil material for my airbrushing as well as vinyl, there is loads on Ebay but which one to choose  any help really appreciated...

Lee


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

you can get the 721 on ebay for 219

or they have the 34" with stand for 299

neither will contour cut though.

they have a laserpoint, that contour cuts. but off hand i think it was around 500

i've been looking at to stay in budget, it really comes back to those.


pretty sure im ordering the 34" on monday.


----------



## Seaco (Aug 18, 2012)

How about this one at £245 it has a laser pointer I just have no idea if they are any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Good-Qual...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item416991bed3

Or this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/euplotter...674?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e6f63e96a

Lee


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The creation pcut are ok. I think the same as the US cutter model which I have the 24" and have had around 4 years now. The software screws up a cut every now and then but it's not the cutters fault. I have cut about 20- 50 yard rolls maybe more since I have run a lot on 10 yard rolls and about 10-5 yard rolls of tshirt vinyl which requires a slower cut with more down pressure. Has been able to cut small detail.


----------



## Seaco (Aug 18, 2012)

Update I got the paperweight working well sort of it switches on I get lights it goes through it's test cycle but the cutter doesn't raise and lower in it's carriage I have asked and it seems it could be a chip on the motherboard and I've been told I can test it with a 9v battery so I'm going to try tomorrow, fingers crossed...

Lee


----------

